# Just got the WotC 2008 Summer Catalog



## thalmin (Dec 4, 2007)

Just got my hands on the new catalog, covering May through August. I'll start with the rpg stuff.

Roleplaying Games
May
*H1 Keep on the Shadowfell* A D&D adventure by Bruce R. Cordell and Mike Mearls
The town of Winterhaven stands watch over a ruined keep that once served as a bastion of good in the realm. This keep overlooks the Shadow Rift, a dark scar in the world that was once a gateway to the Shadowfell but has been dormant for many years. Now, an evil cleric of Orcus, Demon Lord of the Undead, seeks to re-open the gate, and the only thing standing in his wayis a small yet determined band of heroes.
_Keep on the Shadowfell_ is an exciting *Dungeons & Dragons* adventure designed for characters of levels 1-3. It includes three double-sided poster maps suitable for use with D&D miniatures.
May 20, 2008  Non-Traditional format (folio?) 96 pages, $29.95

*Threats of the Galaxy* A *Star Wars* Roleplaying Game Supplement by Robert J. Schwalb and Rodney Thompson
This beautifully illustrated book gives Gamemasters ready-to-play game statistics, tactics, and encounter ideas for more than 140 creatures, droids, and characters from the *Star Wars* universe. The various threats presented in this book are drawn from the *Star Wars* feature films and the Expanded Univers of *Star Wars* comics, video games, and novels. Gamemasters designing their own *Star Wars* _Roleplaying Game_ adventures to challenge heroes of every level.
May 20, 2008 Hardcover 160 pages, $34.95

June
*Player's Handbook* (no writer credits)
The *Player's Handbook* presents the official *Dungeons & Dragons* _Roleplaying Game_ rules as well as everything a player needs to create *D&D* characters worthy of song and legend: new character races, base classes, paragon paths, epic destinies, powers, *magic items*, weapons armor, and much more.
June 6, 2008 Hardcover 320 pages, $34.95

*Dungeon Master's Guide* (no writer credits)
The *Dungeon Master's Guide * gives the Dungeon Master helpful tools to build exciting encounters, adventures, and campaigns for the 4th Edition *Dungeons & Dragons* _Roleplaying Game_, as well as advice for running great game sessions, ready-to-use traps and non-player characters, and more. In addition, it presents a fully detailed town that can serve as a starting point for any *D&D* game.
June 6, 2008 Hardcover 224 pages, $34.95

*Monster Manual* (no writer credits)
The *Monster Manual * presents more than 300 official *Dungeons & Dragons* _Roleplaying Game_ monsters for all levels of play, from aboleth to zombie. Each monster is illustrated and comes with complete game statistics and tips for the Dungeon Master on how to best use the monster in *D&D* encounters.
June 6, 2008 Hardcover 288 pages, $34.95

*4th Edition Core Rulebook Gift Set* (no writer credits)
This gift set features a handsome slipcase containing all three of the 4th edition *D&D* _Roleplaying Game_ core rulebooks: the *Player's Handbook* rulebook, the *Monster Manual* rulebook, and the *Dungeon Master's Guide* rulebook.
June 6, 2008 Box $104.95

*D&D Premium Dice*
This product contains a dice bag and a complete set of dice for use in the Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game: one 4-sided die, four 6-sided dice, one 8-sided die, one 10-sided die, one percentile die, one 12-sided die, and one 20-sided die.
June 17, 2008 $12.95

July
*H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth* *D&D* adventure by Richard Baker and Mike Mearls
Beneath Thunderspire Mountian lies a sprawling network of mazes, tombs, and caverns collectively known as the Labyrinth. In recent years, this vast labyrinth has become a living dungeon where trade between the surface and subterranean worlds is possible. However, beyond the well-lit halls where prospectors, merchants, and traders convene lies a darker world where adventurers battle monsters and fiendish beings perform secret rituals for their dark masters...
_H2 Thunderspire Labyrinth_ is a *D&D* adventure designed for heroic-tier characters of levels 4-6. It can be played as a stand-alone adventure or as the second part of a three-part series.
This product includes an adventure booklet for the Dungeon Master, a campaign guide with player handouts, and a full-color poster map, all contained in a handy folder.
July 15, 2008 96 pages  (plus 1 poster map) $24.95

*DU1 Halls of the Giant Kings: Dungeon Tiles* a *D&D* Accessory
This product adds a new dimension to D&D games and gives Dungeon Masters an easy and inexpensive way to include great-looking terrain for their games. This set provides ready-to-use, configurable tiles with which to build exciting dungeons and strongholds designed for use with Large and Huge D&D miniatures.
This accessory for the Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game contains six double-sided sheets of illustrated, die-cut terrain tiles printed on heavy cardstock.
July 15, 2008 $9.95

*Character Record Sheets* a *D&D* Accessory
Encased in a handy pocket folder, these official *Dungeons & Dragons* character sheets contain all the information players need to build, run, and track their 4th Edition *D&D* _Roleplaying Game_ characters. Each character sheet is designed for optimal playability. In addition, these character sheets support characters of all classes and levels.
July 15, 2008 $9.95

*Dungeon Master's Screen* a *D&D* Accessory
This four-panel cardstock screen features new full-color artwork and allows Dungeon Masters to keep their campaign notes and die rolls privbate, without blocking their view of the game table. Easy-to-reference rules and table appear on the inside panels of the screen; these are designed for the Dungeon Master's eyes only and comply with the rules in the 4th Edition *Dungeons & Dragons* _Roleplaying Game_ core rulebooks.
July 15, 2008 $9.95

August
*Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide* A *D&D* Campaing Setting by Bruce R. Cordell, Ed Greenwood, Chris Sims and Philip Athans
Welcome to Faerûn, a land of amazing magic, terrifying monsters, ancient ruins, and hidden wonders. The world has changed since the Spellplague, and from this arcane crucible have emerged shining kingdoms, tyrannical empires, mighty heroes, and monster-infested dungeons. The *Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide* presents a world of untold adventure, a land of a thousand stories shaped by the deeds of adventurers the likes of which Faerûn has never seen before.
This product includes everything a Dungeon Master needs to run a *D&D* campaign in the *Forgotten Realms* setting, as well as elements that DMs can incorporate into their own *D&D* campaigns. The book provides background information on the lands of Faerûn, a fully detailed town in which to start a campaign, adventure seeds, new monsters, ready-to-play non-player characters, and a full-color poster map of Faerûn.
August 19, 2008 Hardcover 288 pages (plus 1 poster map) $39.95

*H3 Pyramid of Shadows* A *D&D* Adventure by Mike Mearls and James Wyatt
The ancient trees of the Shadowsong Forest have borne witness to the passing of epochs, and hidden beneath their dark canopies are the remains of empires long departed. Few souls brave enough to explore the primeval forest ever return, for countless horrors haunt the crumbled ruins. When a band of evil criminals seek refuge within the darkest reaches of the forest, brave adventurers are needed to root them out. The trail leads to the heart of the woods, wherein looms the greatest secret of all - the Pyramid of Shadows.
*H3 Pyramid of Shadows* is a *D&D* adventure designed for heroic-tier characters of levels 7-10. It can be played as a stand-alone adventure or as the final part of a three-part series.
This product includes an adventure booklet for the Dungeon Master, a campaign guide with player handouts, and a full-color poster map, all contained in a handy folder.
August 19, 2008 96 pages  (plus 1 poster map) $24.95

*Knights of the Old Republic Campaign Guide* A *Star Wars* _Roleplaying Game_ Supplement by Rodney Thompson, Sterling Hershey, John Jackson Miller, and Abel G. Peña
Make the jump to lightspeed 4,000 years before the Battle of Yavin to a time when Jedi Knights and Sith Lords clashed in galactic conflict. This campaign guide offers both players and Gamemasters a wide array of new options that can be used to craft a unique roleplaying game experience. As the galaxy plunges into one war after another, the forces of the Republic, along with their Jedi allies, struggle to proitect themselves from hordes of invading Mandalorians, tyrannical Sith lords, and traitoprous allies oin every front.
Featuring new game material drawn from a variety of sources, and including characters, weapons, vehicles, and droids, this book presents an entire campaign during violent days of the Old Republic. This book also contains new Force powers, Force techniques, and Force secrets for Jedi and Sith characters, as well as new options for characters of all classes. Players can take advantage of new talents, feats, and other options to play a Mandalorian neo-crusader, a Replublic soldier battling against the forces of Darth Revan and Darth Malak, or a Jedi in exile on the run from the Sith
August 19, 2008 Hardcover 224 pages $39.95

I'll cover the minis and novels in a later post.


----------



## MerricB (Dec 4, 2007)

Wow. Thanks muchly, Thalmin!


----------



## thalmin (Dec 4, 2007)

*Miniatures*

Here's the listing for the minis.

Miniatures Games
*North Africa 1940-1943 Booster Pack* 
An *Axis & Allies* Miniatures Expansion
5 figures per pack
May 6, 2008 $10.99

Against the Giants Huge Pack 
A *Dungeons & Dragons* Miniatures Expansion
8 figures per pack
July 11, 2008 $21.99

*War at Sea: Task Force Booster Pack* 
An *Axis & Allies* Naval Miniatures Expansion
5 figures per pack
July 29, 2008 $14.99

*Knights of the Old Republic Booster Pack* 
A *Star Wars* _Miniatures Game_ Expansion
7 figures per pack
August 8, 2008 $14.99


----------



## Dragonhelm (Dec 4, 2007)

Fantastic.  A friend of mine worked on the Threats of the Galaxy book.  Being that it's his first RPG credit, I want to pick it up.  

So anything in the catalog about novels?


----------



## palleomortis (Dec 4, 2007)

Excellent. Thanx a bunch, was nice to see.


----------



## thalmin (Dec 4, 2007)

Strangely, the only novels listed are trade size or hardcovers.

*Amber and Blood The Dark Disciple, Volume Three* 
A *Dragonlance* novel by Margaret Weis
May 6, 2008 Hardcover 384 pages $25.95

*Swordmage Blades of the Moonsea, Book I* 
A *Forgotten Realms* Novel by Richard Baker
May 6, 2008 Hardcover 352 pages $24.95

*Dragon Forge The Draconic Prophecies, Book 2* 
An *Eberron* Novel by James Wyatt
June 3, 2008 Hardcover 352 pages $25.95

*Dragons of the Hourglass Mage The Lost Chronicles, Volume Three* 
A *Dragonlance* Novel by Margaret Weis & Tracy Hickman
July 1, 2008 Hardcover 384 pages $25.95

*Dragons: Worlds Afire* 
A *Wizards of the Coast* Anthology by R.A. Salvatore, Margaret Weis, Tracy Hickman, Scott McGough, and Keith Baker
July 1, 2008 Trade 8-1/4" x 10-1/4" $18.95

*A Reader's Guide to R.A.Salvatore's The Legend of Drizzt* 
A *Forgotten Realms* Illustrated Guide illustrated by Todd Lockwood
August 5, 2008 Hardcover 160 pages $24.95

*The Sword Never Sleeps The Knights of Myth Drannor, Book III* 
A *Forgotten Realms* Novel by Ed Greenwood
August 5, 2008 Hardcover 352 pages $25.95

*Clockwork Angels *
A *Ravenloft: Dominion Novel* by Samantha Henderson
August 5, 2008 Trade 320 pages $12.95

*Shades of Grey* 
A *Wizards of the Coast Discoveries* Novel by Ari Marmell (fantasy, not D&D)
August 5, 2008 Trade $14.95


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Dec 4, 2007)

Any product images?


----------



## FATDRAGONGAMES (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Donovan Morningfire (Dec 4, 2007)

Definitely interested in the Star Wars products.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## DaveMage (Dec 4, 2007)

$34.95 for a 224-page DMG?

A bit...pricey that.


----------



## Fifth Element (Dec 4, 2007)

Hmm....does the inclusion of 4 six-sided dice in the premium dice set mean that ability scores will still be random-roll?

If that's the case, I hope they include the point-buy alternative in the PHB this time, rather than the DMG.


----------



## Fifth Element (Dec 4, 2007)

The gift set is *$0.10 more* than the 3 books bought seperately? I understand there's a slipcase included, but unless the set also includes a free adventure, that's ridiculous. Giving a price break would encourage more people to buy all 3 books.


----------



## thalmin (Dec 4, 2007)

amaril said:
			
		

> Any product images?



Sorry, while the catalog has some color images, I am without a scanner.


----------



## thalmin (Dec 4, 2007)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> $34.95 for a 224-page DMG?
> 
> A bit...pricey that.



We have seen Wizards change the page-count and/or the price on items listed in these catalogs before. A lot can happen between December and June.


----------



## thalmin (Dec 4, 2007)

Fifth Element said:
			
		

> The gift set is *$0.10 more* than the 3 books bought seperately? I understand there's a slipcase included, but unless the set also includes a free adventure, that's ridiculous. Giving a price break would encourage more people to buy all 3 books.



The 3.5 Gift set also cost more than the 3 books. The set still sold, in fact when forced to break up some sets due to being out of some of the books, we quickly sold out of the slip covers at $5 each (we only had 1 cover last more than 1 day!)
Especially marketed as a gift set, they will sell.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 4, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> Just got my hands on the new catalog, covering May through August. I'll start with the rpg stuff.
> 
> *D&D Premium Dice*
> This product contains a dice bag and a complete set of dice for use in the Dungeons & Dragons Roleplaying Game: one 4-sided die, four 6-sided dice, one 8-sided die, one 10-sided die, one percentile die, *one 12-sided die*, and one 20-sided die.
> June 17, 2008 $12.95



The 12-sider survives!


----------



## Imaro (Dec 4, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> The 3.5 Gift set also cost more than the 3 books. The set still sold, in fact when forced to break up some sets due to being out of some of the books, we quickly sold out of the slip covers at $5 each (we only had 1 cover last more than 1 day!)
> Especially marketed as a gift set, they will sell.




I thought the 3.5 gift set was cheaper...I believe $89.95 while the three core books were $89.97.  I might be wrong though.


----------



## Baumi (Dec 4, 2007)

The biggest price Offender for me are the Adventures. 25-30$ for a 96 page book that will likely be used only once?


----------



## mhensley (Dec 4, 2007)

Strangely, the gift set isn't listed on amazon.


----------



## Imaro (Dec 4, 2007)

mhensley said:
			
		

> Strangely, the gift set isn't listed on amazon.




Yeah I saw that too, but I decided to check the WotC site and saw that the gift core set for 3.5 was actually cheaper than buying the books seperately.  I think 4e should be the same way, and feel this is the type of thing that makes people less likely to DM and more likely to be just players.  I myself am leaning in this direction for 4e.


----------



## Arnwyn (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for the info!

(Woo-hoo, another Huge pack for minis! The only ones I actually buy.)


----------



## shilsen (Dec 4, 2007)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> $34.95 for a 224-page DMG?
> 
> A bit...pricey that.



 Maybe it's just me, but when I compare that price with that of tickets at a movie theater or a meal at a decent restaurant, it sounds amazing. My 3e & 3.5e DMGs have facilitated years of entertainment. And if I pick up the 4e DMG, which I likely will, it will probably do so too. That's pretty damn good for $34.95.


----------



## Joël of the FoS (Dec 4, 2007)

thalmin said:
			
		

> *Clockwork Angels *
> A *Ravenloft: Dominion Novel* by Samantha Henderson
> August 5, 2008 Trade 320 pages $12.95




Yep, a third new Ravenloft novel in 2008 ! Yippee!

Amazon has a short summary: 

http://www.amazon.com/Clockwork-Ang...=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196124281&sr=1-6




> *Shades of Grey*
> A *Wizards of the Coast Discoveries* Novel by Ari Marmell (fantasy, not D&D)
> August 5, 2008 Trade $14.95




Ah? Ari, what can you say about this one? 

Joël


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 4, 2007)

That Drizzt guide looks pretty meaty. Might be of general interest to a FR DM.


----------



## Keefe the Thief (Dec 4, 2007)

Baumi said:
			
		

> The biggest price Offender for me are the Adventures. 25-30$ for a 96 page book that will likely be used only once?




Not books - folders, it seems, with DM book, player book and several maps. Handouts, too? Shades of Dark Sun adventures.


----------



## Imaro (Dec 4, 2007)

Keefe the Thief said:
			
		

> Not books - folders, it seems, with DM book, player book and several maps. Handouts, too? Shades of Dark Sun adventures.




Actually, shades of Shattered Gates of Slaughtergarde...


----------



## Goobermunch (Dec 4, 2007)

Joël of the FoS said:
			
		

> Yep, a third new Ravenloft novel in 2008 ! Yippee!
> 
> Amazon has a short summary:
> 
> ...




Based on what he said on his livejournal, probably nothing.

Ari won't be around for a while.

--G


----------



## DaveMage (Dec 4, 2007)

shilsen said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just me, but when I compare that price with that of tickets at a movie theater or a meal at a decent restaurant, it sounds amazing. My 3e & 3.5e DMGs have facilitated years of entertainment. And if I pick up the 4e DMG, which I likely will, it will probably do so too. That's pretty damn good for $34.95.




Fair enough.

But when you look at the item above it and see $34.95 for 320 pages, well, $34.95 for only 224 pages seems pricey to me.


----------



## megamania (Dec 4, 2007)

only a novel......


not much love for Eberron


----------



## thalmin (Dec 4, 2007)

WotC said one setting a year, starting with Forgotten Realms. I think Eberron is scheduled for 2009.


----------



## Korgoth (Dec 4, 2007)

I wonder if the H series are an "adventure path" in the sense that you are assumed to play them back-to-back... which means gaining an average of 3 levels per adventure.

Asking purely out of academic interest.


----------



## jmucchiello (Dec 4, 2007)

Baumi said:
			
		

> The biggest price Offender for me are the Adventures. 25-30$ for a 96 page book that will likely be used only once?



I'd be more interested to understand how a 96 page adventure only covers level 1-3. Is advancement significantly slower in 4e or is there a lot of pad in the adventures?


----------



## thalmin (Dec 4, 2007)

Korgoth said:
			
		

> I wonder if the H series are an "adventure path" in the sense that you are assumed to play them back-to-back... which means gaining an average of 3.3 levels per adventure.
> 
> Asking purely out of academic interest.



The catalog does state that they are a series, though they can be played as stand-alones as well.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Dec 5, 2007)

Why is Mearls author for all 3 of the introductory Adventures?  Does this have to do with the design?

-> Thank you Thalmin for posting.


----------



## Lazybones (Dec 5, 2007)

I intended to get the 4e core books, but the prices put me off until I saw that Amazon had them for preorder at 1/3 off. Seventy bucks for the set is manageable. 

But the adventures... I'm seeing the same markdown at Amazon, but I will wait for reviews before buying them. Hopefully that 96 pages is pretty dense; I don't want to pay 86% of the cost of a core book for a single adventure with less than half the page count. I know there are "accessories" so I'll withhold judgment before making a final decision on those.


----------



## Uzzy (Dec 5, 2007)

Are you sure that Bruce Cordell's name comes before Ed's in the Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide?

Also.. More Drizzt? FFS. How many different ways do WoTC have to package that guy.


----------



## thalmin (Dec 5, 2007)

Uzzy said:
			
		

> Are you sure that Bruce Cordell's name comes before Ed's in the Forgotten Realms Campaign Guide?



Yes.


----------



## Dark Psion (Dec 5, 2007)

Amazon also has a listing for a Gargantuan Orcus and a  Gargantuan Dracolich


----------



## JoeGKushner (Dec 5, 2007)

jmucchiello said:
			
		

> I'd be more interested to understand how a 96 page adventure only covers level 1-3. Is advancement significantly slower in 4e or is there a lot of pad in the adventures?




If it uses the tactical style, it'll present the basic info in one side and the 'combat' info on another side.

Takes up quite a bit of space.

But with the reduced stat blocks...


----------



## Ogrork the Mighty (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm glad to see the 3-volume slipcase being offered upfront at the same time as the core books are being released initially. So WotC at least got _something _about 4E right!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 5, 2007)

mhensley said:
			
		

> Strangely, the gift set isn't listed on amazon.



Hmmmm......that is odd. Oh, well.


----------



## EATherrian (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm really liking what I see for the Star Wars products, and everything is about what I expected.  Looking forward to next year, now if I can only get a printed Dragon or Dungeon back I could be happy again.


----------



## Agamon (Dec 5, 2007)

Baumi said:
			
		

> The biggest price Offender for me are the Adventures. 25-30$ for a 96 page book that will likely be used only once?




As long as there's a Paizo, WotC adventures are a non-issue for me, even if Wizards does their best to make sure their own 4E adventures are the only ones to see print at release.


----------



## mhensley (Dec 5, 2007)

jmucchiello said:
			
		

> I'd be more interested to understand how a 96 page adventure only covers level 1-3. Is advancement significantly slower in 4e or is there a lot of pad in the adventures?




Also remember that H1 has the quick start rules in it.  I'm guessing it will have 4-6 premade characters and just the rules to run them and the monsters in the adventure.


----------



## mhensley (Dec 5, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> As long as there's a Paizo, WotC adventures are a non-issue for me, even if Wizards does their best to make sure their own 4E adventures are the only ones to see print at release.




Me, I'm looking forward to new 4e adventures from Necromancer and Goodman.  I've yet to see a wotc module that I liked.


----------



## KingCrab (Dec 5, 2007)

The ravenloft novel might be a test.  Everyone buy it so they release it as a campaign setting soon.


----------



## fdfoulis (Dec 5, 2007)

I thought they were releasing the 4e books one a month? I guess they changed that huh?


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 5, 2007)

Thalmin said:
			
		

> H1 Keep on the Shadowfell A D&D adventure by Bruce R. Cordell and Mike Mearls
> The town of _*Winterhaven*_ stands watch over a ruined keep that once served as a bastion of good in the realm.



Hmmm, I'l have to grab my sword and check this out since it's nearby. I WORK in Winterhaven, FL!!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 5, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I'l have to grab my sword and check this out since it's nearby. I WORK in Winterhaven, FL!!



Wow, that's truth in advertising. (Frostproof is good, too!)


----------



## Phoenix8008 (Dec 5, 2007)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Wow, that's truth in advertising. (Frostproof is good, too!)



I LIVE in Frostproof!!! HA!


----------



## klobbermeister (Dec 5, 2007)

*Deluxe Edition?*

So, I followed all the links and found this:

http://www.amazon.com/Players-Handbook-Deluxe-Core-Rulebook/dp/0786950439/ref=pd_sim_b_title_10

Any word in the catalog about this one?  What makes it Deluxe, beside the 100% price hike?


----------



## BadMojo (Dec 5, 2007)

Uzzy said:
			
		

> Also.. More Drizzt? FFS. How many different ways do WoTC have to package that guy.




As long as people keep buying it, they'll find ways to cash in.  

Hopefully this new book isn't a "guide to previously published art & excerpts from books you've already read".  That would be more than a little shameless.


----------



## DaveMage (Dec 5, 2007)

klobbermeister said:
			
		

> So, I followed all the links and found this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Players-Handbook-Deluxe-Core-Rulebook/dp/0786950439/ref=pd_sim_b_title_10
> 
> Any word in the catalog about this one?  What makes it Deluxe, beside the 100% price hike?




It's got a ribbon.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Dec 5, 2007)

If it's like the Third Edition version, it will have gilt-edged pages and an embossed pseudo-leather cover.


----------



## mhensley (Dec 5, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I'l have to grab my sword and check this out since it's nearby. I WORK in Winterhaven, FL!!






			
				Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> I LIVE in Frostproof!!! HA!




Small world.  I grew up in Bartow.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Dec 5, 2007)

Phoenix8008 said:
			
		

> I LIVE in Frostproof!!! HA!



Yes, that's why I said it. It's under your avatar to the left.


----------



## thalmin (Dec 6, 2007)

klobbermeister said:
			
		

> So, I followed all the links and found this:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Players-Handbook-Deluxe-Core-Rulebook/dp/0786950439/ref=pd_sim_b_title_10
> 
> Any word in the catalog about this one?  What makes it Deluxe, beside the 100% price hike?



No, the catalog only covers May through August, and this is scheduled for October (according to Amazon.)
As others have said, "deluxe" probably means "leatherbound" gild-edged and a ribbon, just as the deluxe 3.5 core books were.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 6, 2007)

Dark Psion said:
			
		

> Amazon also has a listing for a Gargantuan Orcus and a  Gargantuan Dracolich



Sweet!!!


----------



## Matrix Sorcica (Dec 6, 2007)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> If it uses the tactical style, it'll present the basic info in one side and the 'combat' info on another side.
> 
> Takes up quite a bit of space.
> 
> But with the reduced stat blocks...



Don't forget that H1 will include a lot of rules, as it's kind of a preview. That in itself will take up many pages, probably leaving the adventure 'normal sized'.

Edit: beaten by mhensley. Read the thread before answering, read the thread before answering.....


----------



## the black knight (Dec 6, 2007)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...


----------



## tvknight415 (Dec 6, 2007)

KingCrab said:
			
		

> The ravenloft novel might be a test.  Everyone buy it so they release it as a campaign setting soon.




Well, I'll buy the novel no matter what.  As to whether or not a new campaign setting should be released, I'll wait and see the rules before I cheer too loudly for one (if 4E stinks, I won't be playing and thus not buying a lot of 4E Ravenloft, if any).


----------



## Joël of the FoS (Dec 7, 2007)

tvknight415 said:
			
		

> Well, I'll buy the novel no matter what.  As to whether or not a new campaign setting should be released, I'll wait and see the rules before I cheer too loudly for one (if 4E stinks, I won't be playing and thus not buying a lot of 4E Ravenloft, if any).




From what I understand from our web site, many Ravenloft fans will keep to 3.5 until Ravenloft is somehow converted to 4e, either by WotC (our choice) or by us (use of 3.5 books fluff with converted 3.5->4e stats).

Joël


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Dec 9, 2007)

Joël of the FoS said:
			
		

> > *Shades of Grey*
> > A *Wizards of the Coast Discoveries* Novel by Ari Marmell (fantasy, not D&D)
> > August 5, 2008 Trade $14.95
> 
> ...



Oh, Mouse? Have any info?


----------



## DaveMage (Dec 9, 2007)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Oh, Mouse? Have any info?




Ari indicated in his livejournal that he is taking a little break from D&D messageboards.  It may be a while before he responds.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 10, 2007)

This is a bit of a tangent, but doesn anyone know when the next set of Dungeon Tiles is meant to be released.  I thought it was this month but I haven't seen them.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Dec 10, 2007)

December 18th.


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 10, 2007)

amaril said:
			
		

> December 18th.




Thanks!   

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Dec 10, 2007)

No Problem. I've been waiting for them, too, and Amazon doesn't have them until then.


----------



## Venport (Dec 17, 2007)

Still no pics from the Catalog? anyone have it scaned? 

Thanks


----------



## Dire Bare (Dec 18, 2007)

Olaf the Stout said:
			
		

> This is a bit of a tangent, but doesn anyone know when the next set of Dungeon Tiles is meant to be released.  I thought it was this month but I haven't seen them.





			
				amaril said:
			
		

> December 18th.



Um, not so sure of that.  I'm pretty sure the last set of Dungeon Tiles was released this past September, and the next set isn't due until March.  At least that's according to WotC's website, unless I'm missing something . . . .


----------



## Kristian Serrano (Dec 18, 2007)

Dire Bare said:
			
		

> Um, not so sure of that.  I'm pretty sure the last set of Dungeon Tiles was released this past September, and the next set isn't due until March.  At least that's according to WotC's website, unless I'm missing something . . . .



Just released today.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0786948191/


----------



## Jhaelen (Dec 21, 2007)

amaril said:
			
		

> Just released today.
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0786948191/



Does anyone have it already or at least seen it? Apart from what the set's name implies there's zero info about what it contains.

I really don't understand why they don't post tiny photos of all the tiles for these products. I am not inclined to buy any of these unless I know what's in it.

That should have been standard procedure for their Fantastic Locations line, too. Before I'd found a site that actually showed how the included poster maps looked like I wasn't interested in them at all - those photos changed that immediately!


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Dec 22, 2007)

Jhaelen said:
			
		

> Does anyone have it already or at least seen it? Apart from what the set's name implies there's zero info about what it contains.
> 
> I really don't understand why they don't post tiny photos of all the tiles for these products. I am not inclined to buy any of these unless I know what's in it.
> 
> That should have been standard procedure for their Fantastic Locations line, too. Before I'd found a site that actually showed how the included poster maps looked like I wasn't interested in them at all - those photos changed that immediately!




I saw a copy at my FLGS yesterday.  In this set the tiles are a tan colour (at least the pages I quickly looked at) instead of the grey seen in previous sets.  I can't tell you much more than that as I only had a really quick look.  I'll pick 2 sets of them up after Christmas.

Olaf the Stout


----------



## Mouseferatu (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey, guys. Sorry for the delay in answering. As others have commented, I took a break from forums for a while, for a combination of mental health and crazy-busy-with-work reasons. I'm still not going to be around as much as I was, but I won't be completely gone.



			
				thalmin said:
			
		

> *Shades of Grey*
> A *Wizards of the Coast Discoveries* Novel by Ari Marmell (fantasy, not D&D)
> August 5, 2008 Trade $14.95




I can't say _too_ much about this, yet.

I will say it's a completely original work--not based on D&D, or any other shared setting. For those familiar with my other work, it'll definitely feel like an "Ari" book. That is, it's fantasy with some really dark elements (some bordering on horror) and a few really snarky/smart-assed characters. 

I've got a teaser (a bit too long to be a blurb) on my Livejournal here: http://mouseferatu.livejournal.com/514110.html

And you can see the official Amazon blurb here: http://www.amazon.com/Shades-Grey-A...r_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196906913&sr=8-10

Not sure I can say much beyond what's in those two links, but I'm happy to try to answer any other questions.


----------

